# Best 7-string amp



## Mr_Deathwish (Jul 8, 2009)

im in the market for a new amp (half-stack) and i really need something that can handle the lower end of my 7.
Any good suggestions? (im open for tube, solid state, hybrids, anything that sounds good)


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 9, 2009)

JC-120


----------



## yingmin (Jul 9, 2009)

amps dont have strings you big silly head


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 9, 2009)

yingmin said:


> amps dont have strings you big silly head





Budget? Style of music?


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe with a Boss Metalzone.

It's a trivial question dude. Any amp can possibly do the brootz just what you do how you do it is the question. 

What's your style of playing? What "tone" are you going for? Who is your inspiration and do you just want overdrive or do you want cleans also?

Either way I recommend going with a tube amp if you are at all serious. There's just something magical about the tone of a tube amp versus the majority of solid state amps. 

Metal staples... Peavey 5150/6505. Excellent amps that give you massive amounts of thunder and gobs of overdrive. It produces your low tones pretty well. Look to spend $500+

Mesa Boogie Single/Dual/Triple Rectifier. Another metal staple and the glue of so many bands tone. They give you decent cleans, with channels and modes of distortion heaven. They are known for their "sag" which is a good thing to some, due to it actually having dedicated rectifier tubes. Look to spend $900+

Next: Speaker cab. 

Metal staple: any 4x12 with Celestion Vintage 30's. These speakers are pretty damn good at handling any sort of low tuning and are smoother then most other speakers. Vader, Basson, Mesa Boogie, Avatar, Marshall. Look to spend $350+

Combo maybe?

Line 6 Spider Valve hands down. It's tube with a modeling system in it that is actually decent. It has your cleans and it has your dirty. I'm hoping to get one of these bad boys.


----------



## Ishan (Jul 9, 2009)

This :


----------



## DemiseJosh (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the guy above explained things well but left out one amp that I personally love ENGL!

For the metal staple I'd go with a Engl Fireball or Powerball. These are great heads and had the massive gain and tone that I find better then a mesa or a 5150. I also like the Peavey XXX More the then the 5150 or 6505 but that's my opinion.

As for a cab again I agree anything with Celestian vintage 30s


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 9, 2009)

If not tube, do yourself a favour and look at Randall T2 or V2. Those amps are incredible.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 9, 2009)

6505+ or Mesa Triple Rectifier.

trust me.


----------



## BurialWithin (Jul 9, 2009)

5150>Vader


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 9, 2009)

VHT?


----------



## TomParenteau (Jul 9, 2009)

Anybody ever try one of those Rivera Boneheads?


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2009)

I really like the Bugera I had. I also like the 6505s.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jul 9, 2009)

DemiseJosh said:


> I think the guy above explained things well but left out one amp that I personally love ENGL!
> 
> For the metal staple I'd go with a Engl Fireball or Powerball. These are great heads and had the massive gain and tone that I find better then a mesa or a 5150. I also like the Peavey XXX More the then the 5150 or 6505 but that's my opinion.
> 
> As for a cab again I agree anything with Celestian vintage 30s



I would of mentioned ENGL but they are kind of pricey. I agree they are my favorite amps. I've been using my Thunder for 3 years now.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jul 9, 2009)

randall V2, tons of features. 
Density Knob
Presence Knob
Graphic 6 Band-EQ
Push Pull Sustain Boost 
Cheaper than a 6505 stack.
Oh and did i mention it's a Randall?


----------



## ktulu909 (Jul 9, 2009)

Vote 2 for a triple rec.Just dont expect to every play quietly in your room with it LOL.


----------



## Speedy (Jul 9, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> VHT?



Ultra Lead 

Tight low end is what you need with a seven, and VHT Ultra Lead just does that perfectly! Dual Recto + K7 w/BKP Nailbomb was a real disapointment compared to the hype. VHT is REALLY BRUTAL! Now I have the Fat Bottom cab, and man that kicks some serious balls!


----------



## yacker (Jul 9, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Oh and did i mention it's a Randall?


----------



## Collapse (Jul 9, 2009)

this


----------



## BurialWithin (Jul 9, 2009)

No this!!!


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2009)

^Nice.


----------



## Tulu (Jul 9, 2009)

Engl Savage 120


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, you can have a 6 strings tuned to C2  , so I assume you are reffering to B or B-low (wakka wakka wakka). Its still fairly new, but the Cobra is tight, depending on your bass/gain settings. If you are looking for budget, I would !!!HIGHLY!!! recommend a digitech GNX. I had the GNX4, and it was

1) Super tight, and I can mimic most tones with a good set of impulses; however, there aren't alot of "feels" different.

2) VERY useful features. It has a bank mode, which allows 16 banks of five presets. Because of this, I become jaded with the tap-dance I used to do.

I would highly recommend one (about $299last I checked), with a tube power amp (Carvin has one for $500ish). $800 for a hanful of amps, and good effects, with built in "midi type" banking system. A good set of greenbacks and you will have a pretty professional sounding system.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Jul 12, 2009)

I dunno what kind of budget you're on, but if i had to pick a great amp I would say the Engl Invader. I love pretty much all of Engls stuff, but for me the Invader is the best, it doesn't sound as compressed and a lot more open than most Engl amps. I find a use for all 4 of the channels. It has fantastic clean, a pretty good crunch, and loads of gain on channel 3 and 4 (maybe too much on 4, I prefer 3). The only downfall is the big price tag.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 14, 2009)

CYBERSYN said:


> If not tube, do yourself a favour and look at Randall T2 or V2. Those amps are incredible.



there still tube.they still run tube pre and a tube in the power so there still tube


----------



## yingmin (Jul 14, 2009)

cow 7 sig said:


> there still tube.they still run tube pre and a tube in the power so there still tube


 They have solid state power sections, which makes them hybrid.

Also, "they're".


----------



## November5th (Jul 14, 2009)

ENGL Invader 100.Out of all the ENGL amps the Invader sounded the best with my 7-string.I am an ENGL dealer so I get to try them all.After a long period of testing I bought an Invader 100,and I couldn't happier.Peace.


Dean


----------



## lefty robb (Jul 14, 2009)

November5th said:


> ENGL Invader 100.Out of all the ENGL amps the Invader sounded the best with my 7-string.I am an ENGL dealer so I'm a little biased. After a long period of testing I bought an Invader 100,and I couldn't happier.Peace.
> 
> 
> Dean




Fixed 

Engl and Mesa both own.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 14, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> Fixed
> 
> Engl and Mesa both own.



I don't think there was any fixing needed. He was making an engl to engl comparison, not shit talking other brands because he sells engl.


----------



## Mr_Deathwish (Jul 15, 2009)

I was looking at engls, but i can get any line 6 product i want for half price, so im afraid im going to have to go with the 147hd
Line 6 - HD147 / 412VS - 300-watt Guitar Amp Head and Speaker Cabinet


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2009)

I had the HD147 and I loved it. 

Might I suggest the PODX3 Pro and a poweramp?


----------



## MTech (Jul 15, 2009)

Pod Pro - Mesa 2:90
Worked great for Dino and I still love the tone I can get from mine.
Also adding on to your rack with nice pre's like the ADA MP1 and JMP-1.

Which while we're on that the Vetta II would also be a great choice.... After seeing The Faceless again the other night I appreciate that amp more and more.


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2009)

^I always liked the rig, I only said the X3 Pro just because of the dual amp feature.


----------



## Isan (Jul 16, 2009)

bugera 333xl... I wouldnt have it if it didnt own .... I mean its like " IS THIS PIZZA HUTT? CUASE YOU JUST GOT PIZZOWNED !!!"


----------



## punisher911 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep, yep. Bugera 333XL/Vader 2X12


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 19, 2009)

DemiseJosh said:


> I think the guy above explained things well but left out one amp that I personally love ENGL!
> 
> For the metal staple I'd go with a Engl Fireball or Powerball. These are great heads and had the massive gain and tone that I find better then a mesa or a 5150. I also like the Peavey XXX More the then the 5150 or 6505 but that's my opinion.
> 
> As for a cab again I agree anything with Celestian vintage 30s



 <--- That should be you.

ENGL's work well with other ENGL amplifiers...

If you're using a powerball and your buddy on the other side of the stage is using a Dual rectifier, he's going to be lolling all the way to the bank at the fact that everyone can hear him and not you.

To the original poster - Why are you asking us, man? Just go to a couple of music stores and jam on some amps.

The T2/V2 randalls are popular, I have the RM100 and It's a great amp.

A friend of mine has the RH300 with a Randall XL412 V30 cabinet.

I've seen a shit-tonne of MESA/Boogie on ebay going for not a lot. Dual Rectifiers have gone for 600USD - I shit you not.

good luck.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 19, 2009)

Isan said:


> bugera 333xl... I wouldnt have it if it didnt own .... I mean its like " IS THIS PIZZA HUTT? CUASE YOU JUST GOT PIZZOWNED !!!"



 Are you on something?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 19, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Are you on something?



Once again, Drakkar just goes on ahead and reads my mind...

If you can't beat someone up with your amp without it breaking, sell what is left of it


----------



## yacker (Jul 19, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> <--- That should be you.
> 
> ENGL's work well with other ENGL amplifiers...
> 
> If you're using a powerball and your buddy on the other side of the stage is using a Dual rectifier, he's going to be lolling all the way to the bank at the fact that everyone can hear him and not you.





Last I checked equalization was adjustable. There's people who do and don't know how to eq their amps using both of those brands. 

Engls hardly only work with other Engls. Last I checked, Chris Broderick's Engls were hardly being overpowered by Dave Mustaine's Marshalls.


----------



## S-O (Jul 19, 2009)

yacker said:


> Last I checked equalization was adjustable. There's people who do and don't know how to eq their amps using both of those brands.
> 
> Engls hardly only work with other Engls. Last I checked, Chris Broderick's Engls were hardly being overpowered by Dave Mustaine's Marshalls.



Dual/triple recs are pretty well known to devour any other amp.


----------



## yacker (Jul 19, 2009)

S-O said:


> Dual/triple recs are pretty well known to devour any other amp.



Yea, I disagree. Amp voicing does come into play but a lot of it's just how you setup your EQ. There have been several instances where my mesa quad (which is a derivative of the Mark series) has "devoured" my friend's Dual Rectifier. However, if I were a scooped mids player he would devour me. 

It's just how you voice your amp, man. Sure some amps are voiced more mid heavy and tend to cut better with no tweaking, but that's hardly along the lines of RECTOS DEVOUR ALL!!!


----------



## Dylan S (Jul 19, 2009)

yacker said:


> Yea, I disagree. Amp voicing does come into play but a lot of it's just how you setup your EQ. There have been several instances where my mesa quad (which is a derivative of the Mark series) has "devoured" my friend's Dual Rectifier. However, if I were a scooped mids player he would devour me.
> 
> It's just how you voice your amp, man. Sure some amps are voiced more mid heavy and tend to cut better with no tweaking, but that's hardly along the lines of RECTOS DEVOUR ALL!!!


Dude...

I'm in a a band and I own a Dual Recto, and the other guitar player had a Powerball for a very long time, and went through a bunch of rack gear, different EQ settings, and different cabinets in order to try and hear himself. I know a lot of it comes down to how you EQ, but the voicing of some amps just can't take it against others.

I know for a fact we did everything we could to try and get his amp to not only sound good, but also be heard, and it just wasn't happening.

Also, it's not just Rectos devour all...I'm pretty sure a 5150/6505 would do the same.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 19, 2009)

This thread is goofy as fuck. 

There is no 'best' anything when it comes to amps. That should go without saying. I have favorites, but I can't say that what I think is best would be best for everyone else in the world. 

That question also assumes that everyone has actually played every amp on the market, and judging by all the people throwing out Randall, Peavey, etc... I doubt that's the case.



Dylan S said:


> Dude...
> 
> I'm in a a band and I own a Dual Recto, and the other guitar player had a Powerball for a very long time, and went through a bunch of rack gear, different EQ settings, and different cabinets in order to try and hear himself. I know a lot of it comes down to how you EQ, but the voicing of some amps just can't take it against others.
> 
> ...



Yes, Mesas will cut better than Powerballs 99% of the time live IMO. It's because Mesas have a meaty midrange that slices through the mix, whereas the Powerballs are fairly scooped, compressed and processed sounding. In the studio they track pretty well though because they are fairly tight, focused and bright.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 19, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> This thread is goofy as fuck.



Dis


----------



## Dylan S (Jul 19, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> This thread is goofy as fuck.
> 
> There is no 'best' anything when it comes to amps. That should go without saying. I have favorites, but I can't say that what I think is best would be best for everyone else in the world.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying one amp is better than the other...I'm just offering my experiences with Powerballs and Rectos. 

I have only heard very recordings of Powerballs that I liked however. A lot of what I've heard sounds too hollow and muddy, in comparison to a 5150 or a Recto.


----------



## y8c616 (Jul 19, 2009)

I wouldn't go with marshall (having owned and loved one for years before i had a 7)
they don't sit well with tunings below about C (obviously a 7 string is, at standard, in B)as they tend to loose tightness on the bottom end, and sound pretty tinny in the lower frequencies. I suspect this may be to do with the cheap construction of marshalls, which are made of chip board, not being dense enough to sufficiently resonate the lower frequencies. My marine ply ashdown rig provides this tightness due to the denser wood used in construction


----------



## yacker (Jul 19, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> This thread is goofy as fuck.
> 
> There is no 'best' anything when it comes to amps. That should go without saying. I have favorites, but I can't say that what I think is best would be best for everyone else in the world.
> 
> That question also assumes that everyone has actually played every amp on the market, and judging by all the people throwing out Randall, Peavey, etc... I doubt that's the case.


 Agreed.

This whole business about this amp devours that is ridiculous too. I just felt the need to point out a blanket statement like Engl amps only work with other Engl amps is ridiculous. There are endless variables that go into the final sound a guitarist/band gets. Of course certain amps are voiced differently then others and that effects their cutting power etc etc. but to discount an entire brand of amplifiers is a bit much.



y8c616 said:


> I wouldn't go with marshall (having owned and loved one for years before i had a 7)
> they don't sit well with tunings below about C (obviously a 7 string is, at standard, in B)as they tend to loose tightness on the bottom end, and sound pretty tinny in the lower frequencies. I suspect this may be to do with the cheap construction of marshalls, which are made of chip board, not being dense enough to sufficiently resonate the lower frequencies. My marine ply ashdown rig provides this tightness due to the denser wood used in construction




Umm, it sounds like you are talking about speaker cabinets.


----------



## Pete (Jul 19, 2009)

I use a line 6 spider 2. I don't bother too much with effects now, just some reverb and delay for taste. It seems to like my guitar and to play loud too. Good value for money


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 19, 2009)

Peavey 5150(6505)
Peavey 5150 II (6505+)
VHT Pitbull Ultralead
Mesa Dual rec
Mesa Triple Rec
Mesa triaxis + 2:90 etc
Engl Invader
Engl e860
Bogner Ubdershaller
Diezel VH4
Diezel Herbert...
Rivera Mick Thompsom

I mean, there's a hell of a lot of amps that'll easily handle the low end.

But, you need to take the cab into account and how you eq the amp.

=)

The list is endless....


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 20, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> This thread is goofy as fuck.
> 
> There is no 'best' anything when it comes to amps. That should go without saying. I have favorites, but I can't say that what I think is best would be best for everyone else in the world.
> 
> ...




Quoted for tr00th.

If you can find harmony with a D.R and a powerball - more power to you, but If you're both using punchy as fuck amps, or even the same exact models your toanz are going to be in sync; it'd be like thin lizzy dual leads but in an amp 

We're pretty de-railed here.

I just think the OP is pretty silly for seriously thinking an amp is going to make a guitar with one more string sound better or worse - If he'd said "copes with low tunings" I wouldn't have thought anything of it. 

And the question would then be "which cabinet gels with lower tunings".

Amirite Amirite quise!?

Oh yeah and, If you're using different amps and yours isn't making it through the mix or it's being pissed on by your co-guitar players amp - have a hoon around with your EQ settings.

If you put my RM100 with gain: 7, bass: 10, middle: 9, treble: 4 - It's going to sound different to any other amp (virtually) with those same settings...


----------



## Gunslinger (Apr 14, 2010)

I consider basson custom cabs to be the best for low end instruments.
You can even get sponsored and get them cheap, like $300!
Basson Sound
Cabinet demos online - Basson Sound's MySpace Blog |


----------



## Isan (Apr 14, 2010)

PLEASE DO NOT BUMP OLD THREADS !


----------

